# DMZ Router Acting Like Passive Connection



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Verizon business account with a static IP address so that I can host a web site from home by forwarding through port 80. The Verizon router is an ActionTec router. I have purchased a Linksys Wireless-N Gigabut router, model # WRT310N to use as the DMZ. I would like an application PC to be protected behind the Linksys router which is not port forwarded. The setup is as follows.
Internet - Verizon Actiontec R. - Linksys R. - Application PC

I also have a web server PC that is connected directly to the Verizon Actiontec router. I set up the Linksys router but am worried about the following.
1/ I went to myipaddress.com on the web server and the application PC and got the same IP address. Should they not be different?
2/ The manual for the linksys router gave me a web address to go to to set up the router. I went to that address and got the Verizon ActionTec setup page instead. 

It seems that the Linksys router is just acting like a passive connection instead of an active filter.

I'm new to this so please excuse me if I appear clueless but I would greatly appreciate any help that can be offered.

Thanks again,
Peter.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

OtagoHarbour said:


> I have a Verizon business account with a static IP address so that I can host a web site from home by forwarding through port 80. The Verizon router is an ActionTec router. I have purchased a Linksys Wireless-N Gigabut router, model # WRT310N to use as the DMZ. I would like an application PC to be protected behind the Linksys router which is not port forwarded. The setup is as follows.
> Internet - Verizon Actiontec R. - Linksys R. - Application PC
> 
> I also have a web server PC that is connected directly to the Verizon Actiontec router. I set up the Linksys router but am worried about the following.
> ...


I should point out that I do have Internet connectivity. I can access my web server from anywhere.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The webserver pc is set up in a DMZ so it is linked with the public ip address outsied of the Linksys router and your actiontec is linked to the public ip addy so will link to that.

You can take it out of the DMZ but you will need to port forward http 80 port for it to gain access to the webserver behind the linksys.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> The webserver pc is set up in a DMZ so it is linked with the public ip address outsied of the Linksys router and your actiontec is linked to the public ip addy so will link to that.
> 
> You can take it out of the DMZ but you will need to port forward http 80 port for it to gain access to the webserver behind the linksys.


Thank you very much for your reply. I have port forwarded http 80 port for the webserver PC using the Verizon ActionTec router control panel. The webserver PC has Internet access since I can access it from anywhere. Would the computers on the other side of the LinkSys router be protected from outside access? I also have computers with wireless connections. Should I disable wireless on the ActionTec router and set the wireless connections to use the WEP or MAC key on the Linksys router?

Thanks again,
Peter.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi right so the webserver pc is the only one in the DMZ then all other computers wired or wireless not set in the DMZ should be protected by the router and have an internal ip 192.xx.xx.xx or 10.xx.xx.xx depending on router config.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi right so the webserver pc is the only one in the DMZ then all other computers wired or wireless not set in the DMZ should be protected by the router and have an internal ip 192.xx.xx.xx or 10.xx.xx.xx depending on router config.


Thanks again for your help. A residual problem I have is that both routers (ActionTec and LinkSys) are supposed to be accessible on the web by typing 192.168.1.1 in the url box. When I type that into the url box I get the menu for the ActionTec router. I was wondering if there is a way to get the menu for the Linksys router since it is connected in series with the ActionTec router.

Thanks again,
Peter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You connect only to the linksys router with nothing else hooked up to it. You many need to set your ip to 192.168.1.10 to gain access [if its dhcp server is off]

once connected change its ip from .1 to .2. Save the settings. Hook everything up as before. Now you can access it at 192.168.1.2.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> You connect only to the linksys router with nothing else hooked up to it. You many need to set your ip to 192.168.1.10 to gain access [if its dhcp server is off]
> 
> once connected change its ip from .1 to .2. Save the settings. Hook everything up as before. Now you can access it at 192.168.1.2.


Hi Wand3r3r,

Thank you so much for your reply. I was not able to connect with just the linksys router, apparently because it lacks a modem. When I ran the setup program it asked for static IP address, subnet mask, default gateway, etc. and did not accept my answers.

I do appear to have found the solution, however, with the ActionTec router hooked up as in my first post. I went to the ActionTec menu and found that the PC connected to the Linksys router had an IP address of 192.168.1.8. I went there and got the Linksys menu.

Thank you for your help,
Peter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you must have changed the ip address of the linksys previously then.

btw you don't use a setup program to access any router. Just its lan ip address.


----------



## OtagoHarbour (Sep 16, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> btw you don't use a setup program to access any router. Just its lan ip address.


I don't think I would know how to do it w/o the setup program. BTW can you assign any ip address to the PC? I'm new to this.

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can assign any ip to the pc as long as you follow a few rules
ip assigned should not be in the routers dhcp scope
ip assigned has to be in the same subnet as the lan
ip assigned is unique on the lan


----------

